# Birds of Wales - Back from SXSW in Austin Texas!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

The band played sxsw last Friday night - if you don't know what sxsw (south by south west) is, I suggest you check out www.sxsw.com and consider heading down there next year.

It's a huge new music festival, but also features bands from the past, like this year: Metallica, Dinosaur Jr, Devo, Third Eye Blind and many more played.

Much like any other music festival, there was tons of music, I think around 6000 bands that played this year... The difference is that the city of Austin basically shuts down the city center, and all of the bars, and clubs put up stages and set up Pa systems so they can be part of this amazing weekend. It started last Wednesday and ended Sunday (that's just the music portion of the festival, there is also an interactive and film festival running in a 2 week timeframe).

This, being my first SX, I didn't really know what to expect, but I mist say that it was probably the most exciting weekend of my life for music, so much fun, drinking, and great music!
What more could I want!?

Aside from the excitement of the festival, our radio interviews went very well, one for XM Radio and one for Gibson guitars. Our showcase also went swimmingly, especially when Matthew Macconahay himself strolled into the bar during our set to check us out. His music label has expressed interest In working with us, so he came by to see us play. The night got even craizer after that when we got a chance to roll with Matthews crew around town, getting VIP treatment everywhere we went.

It was quite an amazing night!

I'm trying to track down some photos so I can post them for y'all too see (my southern accent). I'll post videos to our Gibson bus recordings tomorrow!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like you made an impression on someone. With so many bands playing it can be hard to get noticed. I think that would qualify as good news!!
Keep us up to date on developments. Good luck!!

Brian


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome, I just checked your band's website and it seems that the "purchase CD on iTunes" option doesn't work. Anyways, I'm gonna pick up one of your CDs at HMV tomorrow. How many albums do you guys have out so far?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey there,
yeah, we removed all of our independent (canadian) releases from itunes not too long ago because we've got a full length coming out in the next few months - that link actually goes to our UK Label, you can order it directly from them... It would be easier to ask for it at HMV though.

We've got a Canadian EP out as well as a European EP out right now.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

bscott said:


> Sounds like you made an impression on someone. With so many bands playing it can be hard to get noticed. I think that would qualify as good news!!
> Keep us up to date on developments. Good luck!!
> 
> Brian


Certainly VERY good news.

Lots of exciting things coming up for us!


----------

